# Yesterday's job...



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I had another one of those "I love my job today" days yesterday. Received a call Wednesday night from a mural printer. Seems they hired a _hack_ to install 2 murals at a store front under construction. The _hack_ attempted to install 1 panel and decided they couldn't do it so they walked off the job. It needed to be put up by the end of the day Friday. I said no sweat, but you will pay for the short notice. And they gladly did.

895 sf, 9 hours, $1875.00


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The product was a new 'green' product for Korographics call Revolve. Made of recycled and reclaimed wallpaper, it was a very thin and stretchy material. Tough to hang, I used my paste machine with a very thin layer of Roman's Strippable Clay (Pro-774). It double-cut pretty nice.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

looks awesome! Glad you did well money wise with it too!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job making bank! I'm not familiar with mural painting... How does that work?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

it's wall paper, he is a super awesome hanger.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks great! :thumbup:

_Someday I'll find a niche and make over $1k a day. Someday..._


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Looks Awesome!!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Nice job PWG :thumbsup:

A good day's wages too! A couple of those a week would keep you going 

It's your round at the pub mate :drink:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

KA~_*CHING*_!! Someday I will shop in a store with custom wood trim and beautiful wallpaper, that looks great.
Would you ever use the Revolve product again?


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

very, very nice.


----------

